# Gone Dark Side



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Well I had someone interested in my current rig and taxes landed, so I decided to upgrade. The last Intel setup I ran was a dual cu 486 dx setup  so it's been a while. With my 1055T running at 3.7ghz 24/7 upgrading to anything on the AMD side wouldn't have really been much of an upgrade, so my only option was to go Intel.

I was going to pick up a 2700k since they are $340 (only $10 more than a 2600k on Newegg), but then I ended up finding a NIB 2600k for $240 so I had to bite on that deal. Followed that up with a 7970 that I got for $500 and a EK Full Cover Block for it. then a AsRock Fatal1ty Pro and 16GB DDR3 1600 RAM. And found a killer deal on a Enermax Galaxy 1250w (only $180). Rounding the rest off by finishing my dual 1/2" WC loops. Just going to run it outside of a case for now, this gives me motivation to finish up my HAF 922 build and get this beasty build in it's new home. I can't wait for it all to show up!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 2, 2012)

I can haz 1055t?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 2, 2012)

Now you just need a nice SSD for that Sandy bridge


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2009/8/11/128945248633554270.jpg
> I can haz 1055t?



 Nah it's being sold to my friend in his build. 



AthlonX2 said:


> Now you just need a nice SSD for that Sandy bridge



SSD's don't have the size for my Steam folder  Thats why I went 2x WD 750 Black Editions in RAID0, I might pick up another for RAID5 just so I have some security on my files.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 2, 2012)

are you sure? the Octane from OCZ goes upto 1TB


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 2, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2009/8/11/128945248633554270.jpg
> I can haz 1055t?



I do not see any sort of bird in this photo.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> are you sure? the Octane from OCZ goes upto 1TB



Not enough for me, and I think 1Kurgan1 has just as many games in STEAM as I do.






However, the SSD is still a good idea...it can used as a cache drive for the STEAM drive, and improve loading times for the most commonly used games, provided taht it's the Z68 board he got.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> are you sure? the Octane from OCZ goes upto 1TB



Problem with that is the parts (besides my WC upgrades ) came to about $1300, that 1 SSD is as expensive as 75% of my build. My RAIDs good enough, and like Dave said, even 1TB isn't quite enough.


----------



## Grings (Mar 2, 2012)

I just keep the 2 games im playing at the time on my SSD, and move the rest to my storage drive

I was creating symbolic links, but im terrible at remembering how to do these things, so use steamtool instead, games run fine from the storage drive, and dont seem to have any problem updating etc.

Steamtool: http://www.stefanjones.ca/steam/


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2012)

Yet another satisfied Intel customer! Saying good by to AMD for the real deal!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yet another satisfied Intel customer! Saying good by to AMD for the real deal!



Don't troll in my thread please. I'm not upgrading out of necessity, I play everything maxed as it is. This will just play at higher fps, I upgrade because I'm a junky.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 2, 2012)

Pssst single loop is actually better and will save you come cash. Images are gone but you can still get the facts. Testing by Gabe of Swiftech (who has an obvious interest in selling more parts too). Seems to go against common sense but there it is. At least if not running like 3 GPUs.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?254683-Dual-Loop-versus-Single-the-facts



> Under typical computer use, the above test data suggests as a general rule that users would not benefit from setting up dedicated loops for CPU and GPU. Serializing pumps in the same loop also adds a redundancy factor that dedicated loops cannot provide. With superior reliability and lower temperatures at both CPU and GPU levels, single loops appear to win hands down.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2012)

I could do a single loop as well, it really doesn't matter. I have a dual bay res, MCW355, and MCW350 (I already collected most of this long ago). I don't have a soldering gun, so I don't think I can turn the 350 into a 355, so the slower pump might cause a restriction in the loop. So thats why I chose to run dual loops, I don't know if a single MCW355 could push through everything that I plan to get into the loop. Either way, I'm in a basement in Minnesota, I honestly don't expect much higher than ambient on the CPU anyways, dual or single loop I doubt it would get any better, and if it did, maybe by 1 - 2 C, which is negligible to me.


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Don't troll in my thread please. I'm not upgrading out of necessity, I play everything maxed as it is. This will just play at higher fps, I upgrade because I'm a junky.



LOL. Junky. I am too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 2, 2012)

You could put two pumps in the one loop to increase flow as well as provide the "redundancy" mentioned in case one pump goes tits up while computer in use. Two rads for further cooling ability as well if you find it may help in your situation.

Hey Trickson your custom title could be "Junkie"! lol


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You could put two pumps in the one loop to increase flow as well as provide the "redundancy" mentioned in case one pump goes tits up while computer in use. Two rads for further cooling ability as well if you find it may help in your situation.
> 
> Hey Trickson your custom title could be "Junkie"! lol



LOL. Intel junkie. 

I have one pump 2 rads. I love it. very cool. Adding 2 pumps might be a bit overkill IMHO. One good pump will do the job fine.

May I ask why you titled this thread "Gone Dark Side", Sounds like a bit of a dig at Intel, Like AMD is the angels and Intel is the Devil.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2012)

trickson said:


> One good pump will do the job fine.



Not for dual loops!


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> Not for dual loops!



Oh well yeah if you are going dual loop then you would need 2 pumps.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> SSD's don't have the size for my Steam folder  Thats why I went 2x WD 750 Black Editions in RAID0, I might pick up another for RAID5 just so I have some security on my files.



I use a Corsair Force 3 120GB for OS/Programs, and a 2TB Seagate Barracuda Green for my Steam/Storage (about 800GB is used for Steam). All I did was install Steam on my hard disk, since many games seem to see no noticeable benefits from SSDs. Sure, my Steam doesn't load that fast, but considering how fast everything else is on my computer I am glad I got the SSD.

Keep your storage disk nicely defragged and optimized, and the setup works fine. In fact, my games seem to load faster than they did when Windows 7 was installed on the same disk for some reason.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 3, 2012)

trickson said:


> May I ask why you titled this thread "Gone Dark Side", Sounds like a bit of a dig at Intel, Like AMD is the angels and Intel is the Devil.



Thats exactly why it's named that. But has nothing to do with me pushing my opinion on anyone else. I been running AMD for a long time, and Intel has always been the "Dark Side" to me. But since I got the upgrade itch and I was at top rung of the AMD food chain, was time to try something new. I always have favored AMD, but I don't consider myself a fanboy, and am willing to try other camps out.



Jstn7477 said:


> I use a Corsair Force 3 120GB for OS/Programs, and a 2TB Seagate Barracuda Green for my Steam/Storage (about 800GB is used for Steam). All I did was install Steam on my hard disk, since many games seem to see no noticeable benefits from SSDs. Sure, my Steam doesn't load that fast, but considering how fast everything else is on my computer I am glad I got the SSD.
> 
> Keep your storage disk nicely defragged and optimized, and the setup works fine. In fact, my games seem to load faster than they did when Windows 7 was installed on the same disk for some reason.



Maybe in the future I'll pick up a SSD, doubtful on it being this year though, this was a hefty investment for the year and a good performance upgrade. My load times with the RAID setup are good enough to keep me happy. But a SSD for W7 and RAID for my games would probably be even better.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2012)

Intel is called "The Dark Side" more to due to their size, worth and market share compared to AMD more than anything else. You know, the big behemoth vs the little guy and the former is always "evil" and "anti-consumer". Kinda like Microsoft vs. Apple...oh wait.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well today I was planning to clean my keyboard, I unplugged it, but the cables were caught. I gave it a tug, and some how one of my WD 750 Blacks thats like 4 ft away on the other side of the desk decided to fall and smack the ground while running :/ So that died, so RAIDS gone  And since that happened it just committed me more to this build, so I pulled the trigger on a Samsung 470 Series 128gb SSD and 2x Hitachi 1TB 32MB Cache Sata 3 HDD's. So going to run W7 and such off the SSD and use the 2x Hitachi's in RAID0 to hold Steam and everything else. Didn't really want to spend that money, but it does round off the build nicely I guess.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well today I was planning to clean my keyboard, I unplugged it, but the cables were caught. I gave it a tug, and some how one of my WD 750 Blacks thats like 4 ft away on the other side of the desk decided to fall and smack the ground while running :/ So that died, so RAIDS gone  And since that happened it just committed me more to this build, so I pulled the trigger on a Samsung 470 Series 128gb SSD and 2x Hitachi 1TB 32MB Cache Sata 3 HDD's. So going to run W7 and such off the SSD and use the 2x Hitachi's in RAID0 to hold Steam and everything else. Didn't really want to spend that money, but it does round off the build nicely I guess.



I have 3 towers at work for my folding/crunching farm (2 mid towers and an ITX shoebox style case) stacked on top of each other. The ITX box has the cover removed and a 120mm fan that just sits on top of it over the video card. Today, my new GTX 460 folding card and 2 new 80 Plus Gold power supplies were awaiting installation, so I shut off the towers, pulled them one by one to install the stuff, and put the 2 mid towers back in the stack. I left my ITX system plugged in and running on the desk, so several hours later I decided to put that machine back on the stack, and one wrong move sent the 120mm fan flying and it nailed the power switch on the strip, shutting off all my folders. 

Not as bad as your HDD falling and dying, but my biggest rig wouldn't POST the first time I restored power to it, so I was scared until it came back to life. 

Enjoy the SSD. I'm a SandForce guy, but nearly any SSD should offer improvements in Windows.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah I don't know a ton about SSD's, I did a bit of reading, looked up some reviews and it seemed the Samsung 470's were one of the better SSD's out there, and I found it for only $120, so a good deal. Also snagged the HDD's for $70 a pop, I think they are $130 on Newegg.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds like a sweet deal, hope all goes well with your new drives.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well parts have started showing up, it won't be long now!











Has to be the best looking mobo I have ever owned.


----------



## trickson (Mar 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well parts have started showing up, it won't be long now!
> 
> http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/7732711/img/Computer/1st-Intel-Build---2600k.jpg
> http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/7732714/img/Computer/P67-Fatal1ty.jpg
> ...



Sweet! Maybe the "Dark Side" will bring you light!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2012)

More parts in.


















Question here, I've had this Enzotech WB for a while (since I started my case mod), and I didn't really want to replace it since I never used it. It came with 775 and 940 brackets for mounting, I bought a 1156 mounting kit for Enzotech's that people said would work with my block on 1155. but surprise it didn't (not a huge deal since cost was cheap). So I started toying around with the brackets I do have. And the 940 backplate worked, since 1155 have 8 holes around the CPU it fit through 4 of them, but it sits a bit crooked. But I don't think that should matter, my questing is, will the AMD backplate be fine on the back of the 1155 socket. I'm assuming so since the 1155 seems to have it's own sort of backplate. If anyone knows, post it up, but I'm assuming this should work fine, just means my Enzotech will sit a little crooked, which I could careless about.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2012)

Im confused, how did you get an AMD backplate to fit 775 mounting block?

The 1156 should fit perfectly cause its the SAME mounting holes as 1155


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2012)

I got the AMD Backplate to work with the Enzotech top (I assume the Enzotech top worked with 775 and 940). Look at the 2nd picture to see how I have it on there, you can see the Waterblock is a bit crooked (you can see by hole mounting as well). I'm assuming it should be fine, pretty eager to get it all together.


----------



## trickson (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks fine. As long as it is one the CPU and the mounts are clear of any shorts that may happen you should be just fine.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 7, 2012)

The Fatal1ty branding is seriously over the top but it's still a nice-looking board and sure it performs great.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah using a 1 in the name is a bit over board (lol), but it's a great looking board with a lot of features. I got to decide when I'm going to fire this up, the 7970 won't show up till next week, but I got enough to fire it up right now with my 6950.


----------



## trickson (Mar 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah using a 1 in the name is a bit over board (lol), but it's a great looking board with a lot of features. I got to decide when I'm going to fire this up, the 7970 won't show up till next week, but I got enough to fire it up right now with my 6950.



Do it. Join the Dark Side and fulfill your destiny.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah using a 1 in the name is a bit over board (lol), but it's a great looking board with a lot of features.



Like I said. But c'mon the "1" in the name is hardly what I was talking about and surely you know that. But I'm not knocking your choice in boards is the point and all this is subjective anyway. And any one of us would love to be freakin' Jonathon Wendel.

Fire it up!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Like I said. But c'mon the "1" in the name is hardly what I was talking about and surely you know that. But I'm not knocking your choice in boards is the point and all this is subjective anyway. And any one of us would love to be freakin' Jonathon Wendel.
> 
> Fire it up!



Besides the 1 then I'm not sure  Looks just like any of the Asus Crosshair, Gene, Maximus boards. And those are mostly the only pure Red/Black boards on the market sadly. 

I'll probably start working on it after work tomorrow, got to get some distilled water before I can actually fire it up.


----------



## trickson (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice build spec's, you going to mod a case to?

2 pumps + lot's of RAD = cool temp's


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 8, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Besides the 1 then I'm not sure  Looks just like any of the Asus



Yes it does and I just think his name and logo are always featured too often, too large and just too gaudily on his products. Again...subjective.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Correction from earlier. I am using the 775 backplate, I had tried the 940 and 775 numerous times and tinkering with things, I mixed up which was which. Was relaxing and watching TV when I realized this is the 775. I tried the 940, but realize the 940 setup has a backplate and a front plate. The front plate fit the holes on the mobo, but obviously bolts were too short since it's meant to be a front plate.



m1dg3t said:


> Nice build spec's, you going to mod a case to?
> 
> 2 pumps + lot's of RAD = cool temp's



Yeah, got a HAF 922 project that I started 2 years ago  But never had all the WC stuff to finish the project, I do now, once it gets warm I got to finish painting the case and then rivet it back together.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes it does and I just think his name and logo are always featured too often, too large and just too gaudily on his products. Again...subjective.



Yeah, probably put the name on too much, I haven't ever been over to the Intel side of the fence, so I haven't ever really seen any products with his name, or ever had any mobo's with crazy heat sinks everywhere. So I kind of went a little crazy with it, since I hadn't ever had the option to do so before. I might have toned it down a bit on the mobo choice if there had been another good red/black choice, but there wasn't since they all seem to be made by Asus/AsRock (which is weird since everyone wants these colors).


----------



## trickson (Mar 8, 2012)

I am sure it will work just fine. You have one sweet setup there. I hope you post up more pictures when you have it all done. Looks like one sweet MB.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2012)

trickson said:


> I am sure it will work just fine. You have one sweet setup there. I hope you post up more pictures when you have it all done. Looks like one sweet MB.



WEll it's together for now till it's warm enough for me to finish the HAF 922 to house all of this. For now it's a bit on the Ghetto side, had to make a temporary box to hold the rads, and easiest route was good ole cardboard. So rads are in the box and mobo sits on top of it till I get the case finished, so no point in a bunch of gratuitous shots since it's a bit on the ghetto side when viewed as a whole because of the boxes  But Got a few good pics to share and some results.


















And the results! Seems even though it's an aged block, it's doing a great job. These are my 24/7 clocks. And yes I'm loving the mobo, lots of nice options to tinker with. Now to figure out how to unlock the 7970, I have it maxed out in CCC without an issue. But Afterburner and Trixx both give me different issues, can't get either of them to work for OCing beyond CCC limits.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 16, 2012)

Gotta love ASRock for including both LGA1155/6 and LGA775 CPU cooler mounting holes.


----------

